# Ed's Pulled Pork Chili



## jrod62 (Sep 29, 2012)

My Daughter was having a going away party for her cousin that is going to London for college

she wanted to do a chili bar. I made Pulled pork chili and chili with hambuger in it. She also

had white bean chili. I smoked some sliders and hot dogs.

here all the goodies that are going in the chili













chili.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Sep 29, 2012






fried up some hamburger













IMAG0246.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Sep 29, 2012






All the spices in ready to be mix up. this will be the PP chili













IMAG0261.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Sep 29, 2012






This will be the hamburger chili













IMAG0262.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Sep 29, 2012






On the smoker with a bottom round roast for some Roast Beef 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMAG0263.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Sep 29, 2012






Heres the PP chili after 7 hours in the smoker













IMAG0279.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Sep 29, 2012


















IMAG0280.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Sep 29, 2012






The bottom round roast all sliced up for Roast Beef













039.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Sep 29, 2012






                   *Ed's Pulled Pork Chili*

1 whole onion                        3/4 cup brown sugar

1 clove smoked garlic           1/4 cup chili power

1 green pepper                     1/3 cup Jeff"s rub

1 can tomato paste               1/2 tbsp cummin 

1 can tomato sauce                 2 tsp oregno

1 can diced tomatos                2 tbsp ground black pepper

2 cans pinto beans 

1 can kidney beans

2 lbs of pulled pork (added BBQ sauce before putting in with the chili.)

added the PP to the chili mix after 5 hours on the smoker


----------



## daveomak (Sep 30, 2012)

Ed, The chili and roast look great....    Probably wasn't much in the way of left-overs....  Dave


----------



## tennsmoker (Sep 30, 2012)

Ed, that PP chili looks awesome,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I definitely would like to try that when the weather gets little more chili (no pun).  Thanx for the recipe, one question did you smoke for the full 5 hrs?

Al


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 30, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> Ed, that PP chili looks awesome,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I smoke it the whole time.  Smoke it for 5 hours then add the pulled pork for few more hours.

here a link to the first one I did.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117089/pulled-pork-chili-and-2-butts-on-the-smoker-today


----------



## tennsmoker (Sep 30, 2012)

The 1st batch looks really good, probably because it has twice as much chili powder!! My chili uses a lot 10 or 12 tbl. (Gebhart) can't find it everywhere, it's a real mild chili powder. 

Question, what brand chili powder did you use, couldn't see in the q-view?

al


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks like you got it down


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 30, 2012)

Delicious!!!


----------



## roller (Sep 30, 2012)

That looks real real good I will have to try that PP Chili...


----------

